# Hi every one



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

i have not been posting much latly as i have been very busy. all my does finally kidded & i have not felt right for quit some time. now some of you on here already know this but just wanted to tell the rest of you that i do come on here every day(couple of times) but i have been spending alot of time at the doctors having test done. well they finnaly found out what is wrong with me. i have non hodgkins lymphoma. pretty much what it means is i have cancer in my lymphnodes in my chest & abdomin. i will be starting treatment in a week. so far they will be chemo. i feel very pausative about the out come but right now i get very tired easy so even tho i am not on alot i am thinking of all of you. have a great day folks chat later


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear that. I will sure add you to my prayer list. ray: ray: . yes you will fight this and we are all here behind you.

What can we do for you???? Please let us know. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh hun - I am praying for you to have a VERY quick recovery. :hug: ray: 

I am glad that you checked in and let us know - please keep us updated!

Allison


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh my! it seems like everyone I know is getting dianosed with cancer :sigh: 

I will be praying hard for you ray: and if you could keep us updated on prayer requests that would be awesome.

I was missing you and even mentioned that to another member thanks for filling us in on whats going on. :hug:


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm so sorry that you have to go through this- seems like when a person has everything organized when something else gets thrown in the mix.
What are the treatment plans? How long do you have to do the chemo? 
I know that many of us are too far away to be useful you in many ways but please let us know how you are when you have the energy to spare. Anyone who loves goats is a friend - you will be in my thoughts.
:grouphug:


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

thanks every one :grouphug: i will know more tomorrow after i meet with the clinical nurse. i know that they said i will lose my hair & i will be very sick but i am a fighter & i will bet this if there is any way to do it. i really appreciate everyones prayers & support & i will keep you up dated. never rains that it pours. just got back from the vet one of my baby bucks has entro. he is on iv fluids & i don't know if he will make it or not. then on my way home the brakes on my truck let go so have to see what is up with them. i do know that long term with this kind of cancer is 10 to 15 years & short term is 3 to 5. again that you so much for your support & friendship it means a lot.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

the thing with Cancer is that it puts a time table on life and that is scary to us. But the facts are I could leave work today and not make it home. We never know what each day or moment will bring. Doesn't change the "fear factor" in cancer though


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

i am not afraid to die. i just don't want to suffer for years first. oh my little buck did not make it. i am just going to make the best of what time i have from now on. when it is mine time i will know. you are right i could live for 10 years with this or i could fall down my stairs 7 snapm my neck you never know.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Fritzie, I just found out that one of our breeder friends had this same type of cancer, he is now cancer free. I do hope you have as great an outcome as he did. Cancer is such a scary word, and it is growing all too common now. Something like 1 in 3 women get cancer. Unbelievable. I will be praying for you, and for a complete recovery. 

I am so sorry.

:hug:


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh Fritzie- I'm so sorry about your little buck-If I had the ordering of the world, no one would have to deal with so many things at once. But I can't even order my own little section of the world.
One of the County Supervisors had a lymphoma too- I don't know if it is the same as yours- it was so many years ago I can't remember. I worked with his wife and it was a very traumatic time for them. But he found good treatment and it was pushed away. Later he decided that he wanted to actually do something instead of complaining about it and ran for County Supervisor (the elected board running the county here.) He won- then won another term and darn it, is now going for his third. No way he won't win because he is universally recognized as the best person on the board- no one has a bad word to say about him. Long story to have a point that he was not given any chance of recovery by his doctor and here he is 17 years later with a life he loves better than anything he had before his illness.
Have you found anyone who has gone through this? Someone who can give you the straight poop about what to expect?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh how sad! I am sorry you lost him


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

I will definitely keep you in my prayers. I'm glad that you have such a positive attitude going into this...that is really good.

We are all here for ya and when you have the time and energy....update us and let us know how you are!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh I'm so sorry to hear that Fritzie!!! Hugs and prayers for you :hug: 

Please keep us updated, I'm sure you'll be able to fight it :hug:


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

I hate to hear you are going through this. I personally know 3 people who have had this kind of cancer and all 3 are doing great today and for one it has been over 10 years and he is still cancer free. I am sure this is not going to be any fun going through all the treatments but from what I hear the out come for this kind of cancer is usually good. You will be in my thoughts and prayers. Please check in from time to time and let us know how you are doing. :hug:


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

thanks guys. it sure helps hearing of others that have had this & are doing great now. i didn't know any one that had it so this makes me feel alot better. i will know alot more today agter i go to nashville. :grouphug:


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Good morning, Fritzie- here it 8 am-I hope things went well in Nashville. I thought about you a lot last night, sending wishes for your good health.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Fritzie, I am so sorry that you have all this going on at once. You are a very strong person and the Lord NEVER EVER gives someone more then they can handle. 
It sounds like you have a VERY positive attitude and outlook on life to this NASTY thing and you will come out a fighter. 
Just give it all to the Lord and ask him to take care of you and he will. I will be praying for you.

I am also really sorry that you lost your little guy. WOW when it rains it pours. :hug: and please know that we are a ll here and let me tell you with this many people praying, good thing will come. ray: ray:


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

thanks guys it means alot. well i went to nashville today & this friday i have to go to the hospital in dickson to out patient surgery to have a port a cath put in then a week from friday i start chemo. i will go for six weeks & i go every three weeks. this friday & next i need some one to drive me & pick me up. i have a ride there but not sure about com9ing home. i will have to be in dickson by 6:30am so need to get the 4 milkers milked & the rest of the crew feed & watered & the 9 babies feed before i go. i have about 8 different prescriptions i have to get first & i will lose my hair & my be nauseus(sp) will keep you up dated.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Please tell me there is someone around to help you with all the milking and chores? 

As for your hair, It will grow back thick and as beautiful as ever.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

:grouphug: 

You will get through this! I will be praying for you. ray: :hug: :hug:


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

I know you are being brave about this but getting somewhere at 6:30am after doing 2 hours of chores??????? That is unbelievably heroic- 
Can you hire a farm kid to help??? With school being out soon may some are available?

Can you talk to the hospital social worker? They are really good at "making arrangements." How rural are you? Can you get some help with the transportation from the American Cancer Society?


Just read this again- boy am I pushy. But if you think of anything a poor befuddled Californian can to to help- let me know.


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

thanks as for the goat chores i am hoping that after the first treatmeant they will let me drive myself then i won't have to change any thing. so far it is just this friday & next friday that i have to be there at 6:30. my friend with the goiats over the ridge(his wife is the nurse & takes me for my appointments) there grandson i thinbk will pick me up friday when he gets out of work at 3 & when he brings me home he will do the chores. he has learned to milk already & is really good with the goats & my dogs love him to. i figure that when i lose my hair atleast it is summer & will be alot cooler. plus i will save money on shampoo & hair cuts & i won't have to shave my legs again :wink: i feel that i might as well have a good out look because if not i will only make myself sicker plus it dosen't do any good. what will be will be. i know that eddie my late husband is watching out for me & will get me thru this plus with all the great friends & support i have how can i go wrong.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

no shaving legs -- I'm jealous lol

That is wonderful that you are receiving help from such kind people.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

It's good to hear that you have resources. You can tell how lazy I've become where the worse thing I can think about is having to get up at 4:30 in the morning. lol
Driving with a nurse is the best thing I can think of for info. Nurses usually know the practical things that doctors forget to mention. Like what works best for dinner if your stomach is uncertain and how long you can expect to have to rest afterwards, etc.
Still will be thinking of you often.
I think it all to the good to have a gransson who knows how to milk. Goats are very grounding- they know what's important in life. Food, sleep and friends.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

StaceyRoop said:


> no shaving legs -- I'm jealous lol


LOL I would be to 

I don't know if this sounds extreme, but if it did bother you to much that your hair was gone, I've been growing my hair for about a year now so that I could donate it to Locks of Love, if you would like it I would be more than happy that it go to you  Just wondering. :wink:


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

sarah that is so sweet of you & i really appreciate the thought. i am 64 & it dosen't bother me about my hair. they said dthey will get me a wig if i want one but i would rather see your hair go to some poor young girl taht will need it more than i do.
stacy i am excited about not having to shave my legs again  
for the good news i called to make sure they could do the day surgery tomorrow because i have a cold. well tomorrow is just for a consultation not the surgery so i don't have to milk my poor girls at 4 am. they will scheduale it for monday or tuesday next week which will be good because i won't have to go in with jaon at 5am she dosen't work monday & tuesdays.


----------

